# Jam proofing a magazine.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

This only works with magazines with metal followers, you have to use a completely different technique on those with plastic/derilin followers.

Step one:
Buy a can of this at the local industrial supply.
http://catalog.nationalew.com/catalog/p/MS-A01387/Misty-Dry-Moly-NC-Lube-14-oz-Net-Wt/

Then a package of this:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Norton-320-Grit-Extra-Fine-Sandpapers-3-Pack-02613/202241220

A can of this:
USE OUT DOORS OR IN WELL VENTILATED AREA, CONTAINS EITHER!!
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/accessories/Fluids-and-Chemicals/Starting-Fluid/_/N-262h

Lastly a can of this:
http://www.grainger.com/product/SPRAYON-Food-Grade-Dry-Silicone-Spray-12R252

Step 2
Fully disassemble the magazine and using a wood block, tack or glue the 300 grit polishing paper to it and polish the sides of the follower until they shine, take special note of any spots that show "drag wear"

Using the starting fluid, degrease the spring, follower and inside of the magazine, DO NOT USE ON PLASTIC ANYTHING, EITHER EATS PLASTIC!
It will also wreck your wood floors and rifle stocks! metal use only!!
Let dry and warm to 120 degrees.

Step 3
Lightly coat the follower, spring and the inside of the magazine box/tube with three coats of the moly spray, let dry and cool fifteen minutes and then coat with one coat of the dry food grade silicone spray. Let dry for half an hour and re assemble.

Note that being covered in a not one, but two dry lubricants gunk will not only no longer adhere to the metal, but being not oily, it will no longer attract dust/sand or such. I have used this on FAL, M-14, AK and aluminum follower AR magazines with near perfect results!
========================================================
To jam proof mags with "plastic" followers.
I DO NOT CARE IF IT SAYS POLYMER, IT IS STILL PLASTIC AND THE STARTING FLUID WILL STILL WRECK THEM!

Step one:
Disassemble the magazine.

If it has a steel body, you're gold! you can treat it like the ones above with the moly/Silicone treatment on the spring and inside the mag box, to do the follower:

You need pearl drops or a similar fine tooth polish [OR 000 valve polishing compound.] a wood block, a wash rag your wife won't miss, and a cup of water.

Tack the wash cloth to the block and make sure it's tight with no wrinkles, moisten lightly, and put a tablespoon of the polish on the cloth and start scrubbing, when all the "rub marks" from any contact wear are gone, its time to stop and re assemble. to do a plastic magazine housing, coat a stiff bristle shop toothbrush with the polish and give each internal side about ten minutes each, rinse off the housing and internally coat with the silicone, then re assemble. it will not last as long as the moly coated steel, but it will not gather gunk either.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Or buy Magpul magazines instead.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> This only works with magazines with metal followers, you have to use a completely different technique on those with plastic/derilin followers.


Hmmm... the only mags I have with metal followers are some M1911 mags, and some AK-47 mags. Never had a problem with any of them, yet!


----------



## NATIVEBONES (Feb 3, 2014)

Don't have any metal mags 


Survive and Thrive


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

NATIVEBONES said:


> Don't have any metal mags
> 
> Survive and Thrive


My magazines are made of paper and have pretty pictures on them - usually of motorbikes or Jeeps or somekind of 4x4. I don't drool on them, so, I don't need to clean them - I wash my bib instead :rofl:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Nobody here has to deal with "surplus" huh?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Magus said:


> Nobody here has to deal with "surplus" huh?


I have disassembled all of my AK mags and cleaned them, looked the interior over and the follower for burrs and defects, added a little lube and put 'em all back together. I have never had any fail to feed issues.

Now, the 1911 mags I have run from all over the place. The good ones I keep, and the bad ones I fluff and buff a little and get rid of them to buy better made ones instead.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The vast majority of my hand gun magazines are metal with polymer followers. The vast majority of my long gun magazines are polymer with polymer followers. For the most part I run them at the range to let them break themselves in before trusting them to service. But I do break each one of them down and inspect them for issues or imperfections. 

I do have a few guns purchased from surplus that required a fluff & buff. My Walther P5 and Sig P6 (both former German police duty guns) have all metal single stack magazines, all of which required new springs and the Magus treatment to be 100% reliable.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've had a couple what wanted ta bea pain. Took some good cleanin an like Magus said a bita rough love ta make em work right. I've always had trouble truly trustin em even after that. Took a faira mounta rounds without a problem before I'd put em in the first round line up.


----------

